# Too much wine and now in pain?!



## Parny (Jun 20, 2012)

I don't know if anyone will be able to help but I had a BFN last Sunday on Friday I drank way too much wine and on Saturday and today I have been getting period and ovulating like pains! Is it because I drank to much when I could still have drugs in me? I am so annoyed with myself for having too much  

xx












y body


----------



## Dixie chick (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi parney. Im not sure, but i don't think the routine hormones react with alcohol, we're just asked to abstain in case we get a bfp. So unless you were on some other drugs you probably shouldn't worry. When I've had early m/c I've had pains on and off for a few weeks so maybe its just your body adjusting. its still very early, give yourself time to get back to normal, but if the pain is really bad you can call your clinic for peace of mind.
Sorry for the typos, Im on my phone.


----------



## Parny (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks so much for your reply! Am ok now goodness knows what it was. Will be off the wine for a while though! Thanks again for your reply. 

Thanks


----------

